# Need help findin a motorcycle



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm looking for an early 80's yamaha yz 50 or a 60 2cycle dirtbike. Running condition is preferred. Grew up on all the yamaha's and this one has proved hard to find. I'm in east tn. Will pay good money for the right bike!! contact Trevor Hunt-ISA Cert Arborist/Owner Clearview Tree @ 865-640-8762, if ya got pics i'll get ya my email after the call... Thanks yall and Happy New Year!


----------

